# Christian71's 2020 Lawn Journal/Reno



## Christian71 (Apr 26, 2020)

Hello everyone! Thank you all for your posts and advice in the forum. The information here and a few other sources (@ryanknorr) has really helped form my 'lawn strategy'.

We purchased our first home earlier this year. I have been renting since the mid-90's and haven't even used a lawnmower since 1993!!! Needless to say I was a novice at all (well most) things grass.

We are on the south shore of Long Island. The home has 10K sq ft of grass - 2k in front and 8k in back. It appeared to be some sort of mix - fescue/kbg/BENT!/and lots of weeds/crabgrass. The lawn appeared to be neglected (nothing but mowed) for years. I was excited to get to work and have since developed a new hobby (obsession actually)!!

Here is the front yard on *April 10, 2020* shortly after we closed on the home.



In April/early May I dethatched the entire 10k with the Greenworks dethatcher. I also brought in 8 yards of topsoil to topdress and level some of the major depressions.

Here is a photo of the front yard on *May 2, 2020 *(prior to dethatch and topdress)



*May 3-4, 2020* during dethatching





8 yards of topsoil spread over entire yard over the next few days (*May 4-5, 2020*). I also spread some seed (Jonathan Green Black Beauty Ultra - 80% TTTF/10% KBG/10% PRG) in hopes that some would germinate and fill in some of the really bad spots. I also did a blanket application of Tenacity over the entire 10k.

Here we were on *June 1-7, 2020*. Not bad.....but very patchy and weeds beginning to invade. The pictures make it look better than it actually was. Although not apparent in photos, the front yard was very uneven - several high and low spots which made mowing difficult and very uneven.









I was off to a decent start. *Then the summer hit and I learned what I really had.* I began considering the renovation towards the middle of July.

Here is what I had *June 29, 2020*. I have full irrigation with excellent coverage in the front. I provided 1.5 inches of water weekly. It still began to fade quickly from this point on.





*July 12, 2020* The crabgrass has officially taken over. *The renovation research was kicked into high gear at this point.* I knew it was going to be a tough sell with the Mrs......killing the entire front yard all the way down to dirt was not a good idea in her mind.





*August 19, 2020*........the day I decided to go through with it! Kill it...or *"smoke it off"* as Pete from GCI Turf would say. I was all in on a fall renovation at this point.









*August 24, 2020* The day I told the Mrs. that I had accidentally spilled glyphosate all over the front yard. I explained to her how strange it was that it had spilled so evenly over everything and that there was some blue dye in there as well. I applied the first round of glyphosate on August 20. I reapplied about a week later for a complete and thorough "smoke off".



*September 7, 2020* Everything is dead! I have tilled the soil 8 inches deep and removed anything left behind. I tilled a second time - tilling in some topsoil and Jonathan Green's Mag I Cal to raise the pH slightly (soil test in August revealed pH of 5.9 - soil test also revealed a high level of phosphorus). *I then leveled and regraded the entire area.*







*September 14, 2020 Seed down!* Put down Jonathan Green Black Beauty Ultra Seed (80% TTTF/10% PRG/10% KBG) at 7 lbs per 1000 sq. ft. Also put Scotts Starter Fertilizer with Mesotrione (21-22-4). I was hesitant to use that product because of the Phosphorus content, but wanted the mesotrione without spraying Tenacity on top of everything. Used a lawn roller to improve seed to soil contact and then covered everything with a thin layer of peat moss.



Began light irrigation 3x daily - early am/mid day/late afternoon.

*September 20, 2020 GERMINATION!!!* Woke up this morning to a pleasant surprise!!!









*September 21, 2020*



*September 22, 2020* I know.....it's like watching grass grow.....wait.....that's exactly what it is! Who knew it could be so much fun to do!



*September 24, 2020*





*September 26, 2020* I love this first picture with the rainbow caused by irrigation and camera angle.





*September 28, 2020*







*September 30, 2020* Almost time to mow! Leaves on the ground early this year due to major storms blowing through.





*October 5, 2020 FIRST MOW!!!* I used the Fiskars 18" manual reel mower set at 3.75" hoc.













*October 11, 2020 Second mow.* Still using Fiskars manual reel at 3.75" hoc.



*October 17, 2020 Third mow*. Fiskars manual reel at 3.5" hoc.















*October 27, 2020 Fourth mow. First mow with Timemaster!!! * Also edged again.







Thank you all for the advice and helpful information along the way!

I will continue this journal through the end of the growing season and beyond!!

Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

Great job. Looks nice and thick. &#128077;


----------



## Christian71 (Apr 26, 2020)

MJR12284 said:


> Great job. Looks nice and thick. 👍


Thanks MJR!


----------



## jamesonw (May 3, 2019)

Looks great! Nice journal and documenting. Awesome filling in so far.


----------



## Christian71 (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks @jamesonw ! I just want to try and fix the couple of thin/lime green spots before everything stops growing. Here's what I'm talking about....https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=347456#p347456


----------



## jamesonw (May 3, 2019)

Yes, I think @g-man is exactly correct (and is with many other suggestions he offers). It could probably use a kick of nitrogen. It's also young and grass doesn't grow all the exact same. Variances in the soil, under/over application of products or even if that's an area you brought in some soil to use as a leveling agent might have put a slight delay on germination in that area. Who knows, many things could cause the little yellowing. Water, seed and fertilizer are the basics there. 
Next spring before applying any fertilizer, it will be worth it to get a soil test. Definitely do a pre-emergent in spring also to prevent that crabgrass from showing it's ugly face again. 
Overall awesome coverage.


----------



## Christian71 (Apr 26, 2020)

jamesonw said:


> Yes, I think @g-man is exactly correct (and is with many other suggestions he offers). It could probably use a kick of nitrogen. It's also young and grass doesn't grow all the exact same.


Exactly! Thanks @jamesonw !!

Ammonium sulfate being delivered tomorrow!! It's going down Monday and maybe one or two more shots over next to weeks. Another forum member suggested AS due it performing better at lower temps.

I will also be putting down Lesco's Carbon Pro G to organically help with nutrient uptake. Here's the product: https://www.lesco.com/products/carbonpro

That will probably do it until the spring. Hope to get the Carbon down and a couple AS apps over the next two weeks and mow a few times as well.

Thank you everybody for your help and advice!!!


----------



## UMStevo (Aug 25, 2020)

This looks great! How is the color uniformity?


----------



## reallyfunguy (Mar 16, 2021)

Looks great! How is your yard doing this year?


----------



## Christian71 (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey Funguy!

Lawn is doing pretty well thank you. Here's a few pics….


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Looking great! :thumbup: 
Striping and edging are tight!


----------



## Christian71 (Apr 26, 2020)

Chris LI said:


> Looking great! :thumbup:
> Striping and edging are tight!


Thanks Chris!!


----------

